# Heater Preference



## smiller613 (Aug 3, 2014)

Which type of heater is preferred in a 55g mbuna tank? I haven't bought any fish yet. I am currently gathering supplies and setting up tank. I am stuck on which type of heater to buy. I have read about them breaking in-tank heaters and I have also been told that in-line heaters have a high fail rate. What do y'all think? I want to things right.


----------



## dalto (Aug 20, 2006)

Unfortunately, nearly all aquarium heaters have a reasonably high failure rate.

I like the Hydor Eth for inline and the Jager's for in tank. That being said, the best thing you can do is hook your heater up to an external controller. This will provide you with some safety buffer in the event of a heater failure.


----------



## smiller613 (Aug 3, 2014)

I am not familiar with external controllers. Can you give me a bit more info? What are they? How do they work? etc. I was leaning toward the Hydor ETH In-Line.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

A heater controller is a device that has an adjustable thermostat and a temperature probe that is inserted into the tank and plugs into the wall outlet. You then plug your heater into the controller's outlet and adjust both items as per instructions.

I usually use the Eheim Ebo Jager heaters for tanks under 50G and the Hydor ETH inline heaters for larger tanks that use a canister filter. I've not had any problems with either brands.

You will need to know which size Hydor ETH heater to buy because they come in 2 different wattage and fitting sizes. You can also check the Product Reviews section at the top of the page for heater reviews from other members.


----------



## Bikeman48088 (Nov 13, 2013)

I use Aqua Heat Titanium heaters with their own external temperature probes.


----------



## freelanderuk (Jun 26, 2014)

I am using a Hydor Eth 300w inline and a stc 100 thermostat with temp probe on my tank, with it been inline its one less thing in the tank , the 300w has 16/22mm tail barbs for your filter tube and the 200w has 12/16 tail barbs


----------



## jakekersley (Mar 25, 2013)

hydor inline 300w here for the past 2 years no dramas.


----------



## johnnymarko (May 30, 2014)

Another vote for the Hydor ETH 300....had it for a year or so, love it. I do not have an external thermostat (yet). The winter was drama free and it's been warm in Denver and no A/C means the tank sits around 77 with no influence. I plan on getting a thermostat before this coming winter though.


----------



## smiller613 (Aug 3, 2014)

It looks like the Hydor ETH 300 is going to win! That's what I was leaning towards anyway.


----------



## johnnymarko (May 30, 2014)

smiller613 said:


> It looks like the Hydor ETH 300 is going to win! That's what I was leaning towards anyway.


Good choice. Make sure and mount it vertically like the box says to. I used to have mine at about a 45 degree until a buddy had his that was horizontal get an air bubble and burn out.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

For a slightly cheaper option, I'm really like the ViaAqua Titanium heaters. They have a temperature probe on a 18" lead that you can place away from the heater and an external thermostat with a digital readout. They're working quite well for me for over six months now.


----------



## johnnyblade (May 30, 2013)

Only Eheim Jagers in all my aquariums.


----------

